# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010



## OssiHWI (3. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen ihr Schlafmützen....Na wenn es keiner macht - einer muss ja!!!!

Also Leute, ihr kennt das Spiel! Und ab 15. dürfen wir Ossis auch wieder posten. Zieht euch warm an Leute!!!!

LG Ossi


----------



## Salty Waterboy (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Genau Ossi. Bald gehts rund!!!

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> ....Na wenn es keiner macht - einer muss ja!!!!



Bohnenfisch, was ist los? Internet gekündigt oder von Wikileaks abgeworben???


----------



## OssiHWI (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Bohnenfisch, was ist los? Internet gekündigt oder von Wikileaks abgeworben???


 

der hat keine Zeit und friert sich auf Fehmarn den Arsch ab....


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

:gheute 
wo : weihnachtsmark 
womit : eine flasche glühwein |bigeyes
was : 2 mal 80 
nach der 2 flasche 4 mal 80 :g
alles wird gut nächstes weekend ma versuchen ob was geht 
lg andre


----------



## volkerm (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Hallo,

ordentlicher Schuß Rum rein, dann knackst Du die 85.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Reverend Mefo (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> was : 2 mal 80
> nach der 2 flasche 4 mal 80 :g



4 x 80 in der 30 Zone, lichtschrankengemessen oder was?

|supergri#h


----------



## volkerm (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Kommt der Irrsinn schon nach den paar Tagen Schnee?


----------



## SteinbitIII (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Schlafmützen....Na wenn es keiner macht - einer muss ja!!!!
> 
> Also Leute, ihr kennt das Spiel! Und ab 15. dürfen wir Ossis auch wieder posten. Zieht euch warm an Leute!!!!
> 
> LG Ossi



Genau...und bei den Wassertemperaturen....

http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/wOWasserMess.htm

gehts bestimmt richtig rund....:v


----------



## bamse34 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Moin Moin!

Habe es heute mal versucht und konnte nach 2 Stunden in der Kälte eine Wunderschöne blitzeblanke dicke Mefo zum Anbiss verleiten. Da das Objekt meiner Begierde aber beim Anbiss direkt auf mich zugeschwommen ist und so der Anhieb ins Leere ging, war unsere Beziehung nur ca 10 sek lang!!

Schade die hätte ich echt verdient gehabt!! Morgen auf ein neues!

Ach ja! Köder war eine weiße Glitzerfliege und ich war in der Kifö unterwegs!!!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## boot (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Habe es heute mal versucht und konnte nach 2 Stunden in der Kälte eine Wunderschöne blitzeblanke dicke Mefo zum Anbiss verleiten. Da das Objekt meiner Begierde aber beim Anbiss direkt auf mich zugeschwommen ist und so der Anhieb ins Leere ging, war unsere Beziehung nur ca 10 sek lang!!
> 
> ...


  lass mal d..Glühwein wech,und geh angeln. lg#h


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

schade alter #q und für morgen ein fettes petri 
nächstes weekend wird ich auch noch mal los ziehen die weihnachts trutte 
brauch ich noch 
lg andre


----------



## BenniO584 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Moin Moin
lange nicht hier gewesen,,
Hört sich gut an was in der förde dann los is!!! muss ich wohl auch mal wieder los!!!

Kajakfishing is the way of life:g


----------



## cozmo (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Habe gerade mal ,, weiße Klitzerfliege" gegoogelt und konnte nichts finden....:v


----------



## Brikz83 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Na ab dem 12. kann ich denn hoffentlich auch wieder was zum einstellen an Land ziehen. :m


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



cozmo schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal ,, weiße Klitzerfliege" gegoogelt und konnte nichts finden....:v


 weil du keine ahnung hast :gbis bald in LMF |wavey:


----------



## bamse34 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



cozmo schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal ,, weiße Klitzerfliege" gegoogelt und konnte nichts finden....:v


 
Moin!
Verstehe den:v nicht?? 
Schlechte Laune????
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## smartmouth (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

na da gibts auch nicht viel zuverstehen  
unter *weiße glitzerfliege* findet man genauso viel oder wenig wie unter *weißer glitzerwobbler* oder *weißer glitzerspinner*. da kannste genauso gut *metallic weißes auto* suchen. entweder es kommt nichts oder so allg sucherfolge das se nichts taugen.
nu klarer  ?

greetz nilson

@cozmo
such man lieber nach meerforellenfliege da wirste erschlagen mit ergebnissen, mußt dir nur eine aussuchen :m


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Mensch Leute 
der will dich  verarschen sebastian lg andre


----------



## bamse34 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Moin Moin!

Gibt man bei google "glitzer Fliege" ein und sucht nach Bildern findet man direkt auf der ersten Seite 2 Fligen die durchaus Meerforellentauglich sind!!|bla::q:q
Schlecht gegoogelt also und absolut OT!
Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## smartmouth (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

@ xfishbonex 
Falls du auf mich anspielen solltest: 
Ich will hier niemanden verarschen das überlasse ich großzügig anderen. 
Aber das er unter *klitzer fliege* nichts findet is doch logo. Man sollte schon deutsch schreiben wenn man ne Suche startet und nicht kaudawelsch.

@bamse34
Wenn man Meerforellenfliege eingibt erscheinen sofort >20 mMn teils sehr schöne und brauchbare Fliegenmuster und nicht zig Bilder mit Menschen in schlecht sitzenden Anzügen die eine Fliege gebunden haben anstatt der Kravatte wie es bei glitzer Fliege der Fall ist.


----------



## bamse34 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Moin Moin!!
Hier ist mal wieder was los! Ich wollte doch nur kurz von einem Angeltag berichten. Konnte ja nicht wissen das das Wort "Glitzerfliege" für eine selbstgebundene namenlose Fliege mit viel "Glitzer" sowas von unpassend ist.
Ich taufe sie jetzt "Cozmofly" damit hat das Kind einen anderen Namen.
Ich finde halt nur das ein Kotzsmiley da völlig unangebracht ist.

Schöne Grüße und geht mal wieder Fischen,das entspannt.

Sebastian


----------



## Reverend Mefo (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Uiuiu Tiffy, und ich dachte schon, Ihr sucht nach der

"weissen Kitzlerfliege"

Da hab ich ne schöne Bindeanleitung für, geht auch im Dunklen, is aber nur was für große Jungs :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Jan2 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Da hätte ich gerne mal die Bindeanleitung als PN :k


----------



## Zacharias Zander (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Uiuiu Tiffy, und ich dachte schon, Ihr sucht nach der
> 
> "weissen Kitzlerfliege"
> 
> Da hab ich ne schöne Bindeanleitung für, geht auch im Dunklen, is aber nur was für große Jungs :vik::vik::vik:




:vik:#6|good:|good:|good:|good:#6:vik:


----------



## volkerm (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Da muß ich dem Referenden mal zustimmen!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Tewi (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



reverend mefo schrieb:


> uiuiu tiffy, und ich dachte schon, ihr sucht nach der
> 
> "weissen kitzlerfliege"
> 
> da hab ich ne schöne bindeanleitung für, geht auch im dunklen, is aber nur was für große jungs :vik::vik::vik:


#6#6#6


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Ihr seit alle versaut :cschweine aber süsser deine Bindeanleitung bitte als erstes zumir :k:k:klg andre


----------



## volkerm (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Hallo Kollegen,

bei den Nicht- Fangmeldungen hier wage ich zu behaupten, daß wir östlich der Darsser Schwelle dank weniger Salz gute Karten haben.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## OssiHWI (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

ab Mittwoch ballert es hier richtig. Da mischen wir Ossis nämlich wieder mit. Ich freu mich schon wie Sau drauf...


----------



## volkerm (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Hallo Ossi,

dann mach doch mal einen Faden auf, wie wir zwecks Kosteneinsparung in Fahrgemeinschaften gen Rügen kommen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Steinbuttt (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Ossi,
> 
> dann mach doch mal einen Faden auf, wie wir zwecks Kosteneinsparung in Fahrgemeinschaften gen Rügen kommen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Volker,

wir haben uns beim Angeln ja schon mal darüber unterhalten.

Also bei so einer "Angelboard-Gemeinschafts-Rügen-Tour" wäre ich auf jedenfall dabei.

Wenn möglich nicht zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester, da muß ich viel arbeiten. Ansonten bin ich aber recht flexibel.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## volkerm (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Heiko,

ist gespeichert.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## OssiHWI (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Ossi,
> 
> dann mach doch mal einen Faden auf, wie wir zwecks Kosteneinsparung in Fahrgemeinschaften gen Rügen kommen.
> 
> ...


 

nimm das jetzt bitte nicht persönlich, aber warum soll ich nach Rügen fahren wenn ich meine Mefos 15 km von mir entfernt fangen kann???|kopfkrat

am 15.12. steh ich um 8 Uhr im Wasser - komme was da wolle! meinetwegen kann auch die Welt untergehen, das würde mich auch nicht stören....


----------



## volkerm (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Nö Ossi,

warum persönlich?
Meines Erachtens gibt es gute Gründe, im Winter auf Rügen zu fischen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## OssiHWI (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

da muss ich dir zustimmen, aber mein Terminplaner wird in den nächsten 3 Monaten nur Kurzausflüge für 3 - 4 Stunden erlauben. Und da liegt Rügen absolut ausserhalb der Reichweite.


----------



## Meerfor1 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Moin Zusammen,

ich war heute los: Sierksdorf mit dem Wind im Rücken. 4 1/2 Stunden ohne Biss.

Bernd


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Vom 18.12. bis 02.01. habe ich Urlaub!!!   
Dann geht`s der Mefo entgegen!!!    

TL
Rolf


----------



## volkerm (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Rolf,

hast Du Dir verdient, und freut mich.
Mal sehen, wann der Nordwind nachlässt.
Bin dabei!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## dido_43 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



Meerfor1 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> ich war heute los: Sierksdorf mit dem Wind im Rücken. 4 1/2 Stunden ohne Biss.
> 
> Bernd




Endlich mal jemand im Wasser gewesen. Habs Anfang der Woche auch probiert, null Zupfer! Dorsche sind auch nicht mehr da.

Der Rest unserer Zunft sitzt im "Warmen" und labert rum. Ging es hier nicht um Meerforellenfänge? |kopfkrat


----------



## Steinbuttt (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand im Wasser gewesen. Habs Anfang der Woche auch probiert, null Zupfer! Dorsche sind auch nicht mehr da.
> 
> Der Rest unserer Zunft sitzt im "Warmen" und labert rum. Ging es hier nicht um Meerforellenfänge? |kopfkrat


 
Nix mit "zuhause rumsitzen" ... war Anfang der Woche ebenfalls los (siehe Foto).
Habe es hier nur nicht gepostet weil, es ja hier um Meerforellenfänge geht und ich leider auch nichts gefangen hatte. Davon mal abgesehen, daß die Mefo ja eh erst wieder bei uns ab Mitte der Woche gefangen werden darf. War aber auch kein Dorsch zu kriegen. Wasser war extrem trübe. 

Hoffe sehr das endlich der Wind nachläßt, damit ich auch wieder ans Wasser kann.


----------



## volkerm (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Hallo Heiko,

ist nicht böse gemeint.
Plan bei der Suppe besser ein paar Kilometer mehr, zu Stränden ein, wo die Aussichten besser sind.
Lieber zwei Stunden bei guten Bedingungen, als vier Stunden aussichtslos.
Kostet halt Sprit.
Aber wir suchen- und werden finden- Möglichkeiten, die Kosten zu teilen.
Bleib dran, Du bist schon ein harter Hund!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## dido_43 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Nix mit "zuhause rumsitzen" ... war Anfang der Woche ebenfalls los (siehe Foto).
> Habe es hier nur nicht gepostet weil, es ja hier um Meerforellenfänge geht und ich leider auch nichts gefangen hatte. Davon mal abgesehen, daß die Mefo ja eh erst wieder bei uns ab Mitte der Woche gefangen werden darf. War aber auch kein Dorsch zu kriegen. Wasser war extrem trübe.
> 
> Hoffe sehr das endlich der Wind nachläßt, damit ich auch wieder ans Wasser kann.




Manöver Schneeflocke, Respekt #6

Kommende Woche wirds wieder kälter, die Aussichten ab dem 16.12. sind nicht gerade rosig. 

Egal, kommen auch schöne Tage und dann wird zugeschlagen.

Petri allen, die ungeduldig auf das Ende der Schonzeit in MV warten  #h


----------



## dirk.steffen (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

@ Rolf:
Du kannst es gut haben ;-)
Klingel mal durch, ich muß auch nicht ganz so viel arbeiten :vik:


----------



## Steinbuttt (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> ist nicht böse gemeint.
> Plan bei der Suppe besser ein paar Kilometer mehr, zu Stränden ein, wo die Aussichten besser sind.
> ...


 
Hallo Volker,

da hast Du natürlich recht.
Und ich freu mich auch schon darauf, wenn wir diese Hot-Spots dann mal gemeinsam anfahren.
Doch oft habe ich durch Familie und Job nur 2-3 Stunden Zeit (wie an diesem Tag auch), lange Fahrten lohnen sich dann nicht. Tja und dann bleibt halt die Entscheidung gehe ich kurz hier "vor meiner Haustür" oder geh ich garnicht. Natürlich gehe ich dann hier angeln, denn Fische gibts auch hier, sicher nicht so geballt wie an den Spots, aber mit etwas Glück und Ausdauer fängt man auch hier.
Und wenn man eben mal nichts gefangen hat, ist es ja kein Problem, da der Aufwand ja absolut minimal war...keine 5 Min. bis zum Wasser.

Gruß Heiko

PS: Ich wünsch Dir gutes Gelingen bei Deinem Bootsbau. Hast ja momentan ordentlich zu tun.#6


----------



## Ostseestipper (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> nimm das jetzt bitte nicht persönlich, aber warum soll ich nach Rügen fahren wenn ich meine Mefos 15 km von mir entfernt fangen kann???|kopfkrat
> 
> am 15.12. steh ich um 8 Uhr im Wasser - komme was da wolle! meinetwegen kann auch die Welt untergehen, das würde mich auch nicht stören....


 
Moin Ossi,#h

warst Du los? Erzähl mal...! |bla:

Gruß Mark


----------



## Salty Waterboy (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Hey, ho, let`s go!!! Jetzt sind wir wieder dran!!!:vik:

Und auch die anderen die lieber unsere Strände, als ihre eigenen nutzen!

@Ossi: Wo bleibt dein Bericht?|rolleyes


----------



## volkerm (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Hallo,

jetzt gibt es erstmal Schnee auf die Mütz, dann wird es richtig kalt.
Um Weihnachten dann Tauwetter, dann ran.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## OssiHWI (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Moin Leute,

da gibt es nichts zu berichten. Am Vortag um 12.30 Uhr angefangen zu arbeiten und morgens um 3 Uhr Feierabend gemacht. Dann den Wecker auf um 7 gestellt, aber es war nichts zu machen. Ich kam nicht aus`m Bett. Und wenn ich jetzt aus dem Fenster gucke kommt mir das :v. So wie es aussieht, werden meine Hände wohl noch länger jucken müssen. Auch die Wassertemperaturen machen einem ja nicht mehr viel Mut. Aber egal, ab 21.12. hab ich frei und dann zieh ich einen Tag los. Zur Not mit Schlittenhunden....:vik:

Passt auf euch auf, heute wird das Wetter ungemütlich. Aber der Winterdienst gibt sein bestes!!!!!


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Tja, ossi, ich weiß wie du fühlst...

man ey, meine finger kribbeln schon gar nicht mehr, die jucken wie sau... gestern noch schön bei Moritz einkaufen gewesen... und das "schöne" wetter macht so einiges zu nichte... will samstag mal hoch... und wenns -10 grad sind, ich muss mir mal wieder den arsch auskühlen... nu is die schonzeit vorbei und man "darf" nicht los....

irgendwas von dorschfängen in der letzten woche gehört???

Gruß Vossi


----------



## Nichtsnutz (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> am 15.12. steh ich um 8 Uhr im Wasser - komme was da wolle! meinetwegen kann auch die Welt untergehen, das würde mich auch nicht stören....


 
hallo ossi#h,das hörte sich hier aber noch anders an.
und jetzt nicht aus dem bett kommen|supergri
aber es lohnt auch nicht wirklich.
ich war letzte woche an zwei vormittagen los ,ohne erfolg.
auch kein dorsch.aber vielleicht sieht es bei euch in MV anders aus.
mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## saebel74 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Leute bleibt Ihr mal alle schön zu Hause, denn ab dem 27. will ich meine Ruhe am Wasser :q


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



saebel74 schrieb:


> Leute bleibt Ihr mal alle schön zu Hause, denn ab dem 27. will ich meine Ruhe am Wasser :q


 Die bekommst du auch :qbei den wassertemperaturen trinke ich glühwein und ärger mein sohne mann 
viel glück ich Binde lieber geheime geheim Fliegen :g


----------



## Reverend Mefo (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Gehst Du sonst um diese Jahreszeit nicht immer Schneemänner klatschen mit Deinen kleinen Freunden?


----------



## Steinbuttt (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Hallo,

am kommenden Montag hätte ich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit mal wieder ein paar Stunden Zeit, um Angeln gehen zu können.:vik:
Da ich am späten Nachmittag aber noch arbeiten muß, kann ich keine sehr weite Tour machen.
Nun überlege ich, wenn es das Wetter/der Wind zuläßt, ob ich dann mal nach Ahrenshoop oder Wustrow düse und es dort mal probiere.
Hat eventl. jemand einen Tip, wo ich es dort, unter den momentan gegebenen Bedingungen mal probieren sollte.
Ich bin sonst öfter von Born kommend vor Ahrenshoop auf dem linken Parkplatz gleich hinterm Wald. Dort wird es sehr schnell tief...könnte im Moment vieleicht von Vorteil sein, oder? |kopfkrat
Wie sieht es hinter Wustrow in Richtung Dierhagen am Surf-/Campingübergang aus. Wäre dort die Chance eventl. größer? #c
Vieleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tip in dem Gebiet, werde anschließend dann hier natürlich berichten wie's war.

Oder hat vieleicht sogar jemand Zeit und Lust mich zu begleiten, zu zweit friert es sich doch angenehmer. |supergri

Gruß Heiko


----------



## egalo (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Moin Moin

So dann will ich doch mal was melden hier.

Wann: 18.12.
Wo: E-Bucht
Wer: Ich und Stiefvater
Womit: Blech,Spiro und Fliege
Was: 43cm
Warum: Weils so schön kalt war, und Mama sacht wir ham ne Macke

Ja wir sind dann heute allen Umständen zum Trotz doch ma ans Wasser. Ich hatte nich wirklich mit Fisch gerechnet und dafür ist es dann doch ganz gut ausgegangen.
Wir haben erst mit Spiro und Fliege begonnen doch nach 3 Würfen hatte ich eine schöne Perücke. Da ich natürlich keinen Ersatz Spirolino dabei hatte musste ich dann doch auf Blech wechseln was sich als richtig herausstellte. 2 Würfe später konnte ich dann einen schönen 43 Grönländer landen. War leider am Auge schwer verletzt, sonst hätte ich sie nochmal baden lassen. Aber wat solls war massig und hat auch gut geschmeckt. 
Den Rest des Tages ging dann nicht mehr viel, aber ein Fisch war schon einer mehr als wir erwartet hatten.

Gruß Egalo


----------



## Zacharias Zander (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Petri !!!


----------



## dido_43 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Wann: Sa. Heute      14.00-16.30Uhr
Wo: mein Lieblingsrevier westlich HRO
Wer: Ich, sonst keiner in Sichtweite
Womit: diverse Geheimköder 
Wetter: Wind Süd / ablandig
Wasser: ca. 10 cm über normal, trüb und kalt
Was: Nullnummer

2 x Schwall an der Oberfläche gesehen, mehrmals weit überworfen - Resultat ein kurzer Anfasser. Das wars.

Dicker Eispanzer an den unteren 10 cm der Watjacke. Ringe lfd. dicht und a.....kalte Hände. Das wars.  #d

Ich verabschiede mich bis Februar / März 2011, dann werden fleißig Fänge gepostet.

Petri allen, die jetzt noch losgehen  #6


----------



## volkerm (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Hallo Heiko,

in Wustrow, rechts der Steinschüttung, wäre mein Tip.
Dort sollte eine ausgespülte Kuhle sein, und man kann weit waten.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Steinbuttt (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> in Wustrow, rechts der Steinschüttung, wäre mein Tip.
> Dort sollte eine ausgespülte Kuhle sein, und man kann weit waten.
> ...


 

Hallo Volker,

danke für den Tip.
Mal sehen, entweder fahr ich dann dort hin oder auf den von mir genannten Parkplatz vor Ahrenshoop, wo wir das letzte Mal zusammen waren. Du weist ja, da wird es auch gleich tief. 
Falls Du Lust hast mitzukommen, melde Dich bei mir, aber Du hast sicher momentan noch viel an Deinem Boot zu tun.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Steinbuttt (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am kommenden Montag hätte ich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit mal wieder ein paar Stunden Zeit, um Angeln gehen zu können.:vik:
> 
> Gruß Heiko


 
Tja, und das hat sich leider erledigt. Mußte heut unsere kleinste Tochter zu Hause lassen (Erkältung). Kann deshalb heute nun nicht ans Wasser.:c
Mal sehen, vieleicht klappts Donnerstag, da habe ich nur Frühschicht und könnte danach eventl. nochmal ans Wasser.

Also heute noch kein Fangbereicht von mir.

Gruß Heiko

PS: Wenn ich demnächst nicht nochmal zum Angeln komme, dann werde ich über die Feiertage wohl nur noch so  oder so |gr: oder sogar so  :r dreinschauen.|supergri


----------



## OssiHWI (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Hallo Leute,

mal ein kleiner Eindruck der Süsswasser-verseuchten Bucht westlich von Wismar....traumhafte Bedingungen sehen meiner Meinung nach anders aus....


----------



## volkerm (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Hallo,

schau mal in die langfristige Vorhersage.
Das wird noch besser mit diesen traumhaften Eislandschaften.
Das ist dann wohl der vielzitierte Klimawechsel; oder habe ich mich da mit den Vorzeichen vertan#c?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## OssiHWI (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

mal abwarten wie es morgen aussieht. Vielleicht schafft der Wind ja noch was zu retten für`s Wochenende....


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> mal abwarten wie es morgen aussieht. Vielleicht schafft der Wind ja noch was zu retten für`s Wochenende....




In der gezeigten Bucht wohl kaum, denn für die nächsten Tage sind Winde aus Nord bis Ost angesagt.
Guckst Du:
*http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/boltenhagen*
Nun habe ich entlich Urlaub und dann sowas!!! #d :c


----------



## MefoProf (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schau mal in die langfristige Vorhersage.
> Das wird noch besser mit diesen traumhaften Eislandschaften.
> ...



Nee das hast du bestimmt alles richtig verstanden. Stell dir mal vor wie kalt es jetzt ohne "global warming" wäre


----------



## OssiHWI (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

scheiss auf den Ostwind....ich zieh morgen los....:vik:


----------



## Tewi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Hallo Ossi,

und wie sieht es aus an der Küste mit den Mefos?
Ich fahre morgen auch wieder in die alte Heimat nach Wismar und wollte vllt. auch das ein oder andere mal fischen gehen.

Bin gespannt was dein Tag an der Küste so brachte!?!#6


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> scheiss auf den Ostwind....ich zieh morgen los....:vik:



Eigentlich habe ich das auch vor. Scheint überhaupt vorerst der einzige Tag zu sein, an dem die Lufttemperatur nicht gleich Eiszapfen an den Ringen hervorruft. :q

Dann wären wir also schon mal 2 Verrückte! :q #6

Nur die Straßen sollen ja "etwas" glatt werden. 

Und am Ort des Geschehens feile ich noch!!! :q #6

TL
Rolf   #h


----------



## OssiHWI (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

-8,7°C Aussentemperatur, Ostwind, leichte Bewölkung....

Frühstück essen und dann geht`s ab...

Globale Erwärmung? Ja nee, is klar....:vik:


----------



## OssiHWI (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Naja Rolf....Wo du mich findest kannst du dir ja denken....


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Naja Rolf....Wo du mich findest kannst du dir ja denken....




Ja, ja, aber bei Ostwind mit 5 bf!? |rolleyes
Kannst dich noch an die "Schiffswellen" erinnern? :q
Ähnlich wird es auch dann. |uhoh:
Aber ich suche noch. Gut Ding will Weile haben! :q #6


----------



## OssiHWI (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

dann wäre doch alles perfekt...

Wir waren zusammen anbaden und gehen auch zusammen abbaden....


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> dann wäre doch alles perfekt...
> 
> Wir waren zusammen anbaden und gehen auch zusammen abbaden....




|gr:   

Und dann   |krank:

Und Frauen machen   |pftroest:


----------



## Malla (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Nee Rolf ist klar. Und dann am 24. den Hausarzt anrufen !
Frohe Weißnachten! Ich bleib erstmal an Land


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



Malla schrieb:


> Nee Rolf ist klar. Und dann am 24. den Hausarzt anrufen !
> Frohe Weißnachten! Ich bleib erstmal an Land



Na ja Malte, genau dat wollte ich ja eben nicht.  #d
Wind für morgen:
5 bf NO
Gestern lag die Wassertemperatur, lt. BSH in Boltenhagen bei 2,2 °C. Heute bei 0,2°C. Der Ostwind drückt halt das kalte Oberflächenwasser an Land. Und dat ist das Resultat.
Die "besten" Bedingungen bei den Umständen hätte man wohl in Dranske auf Rügen. Aber bei 5 bf aus NO kann es auch da stark eingetrübt sein. 
Und von hier bei diesen Wetterverhältnissen ist es ja auch nicht soooo lustig. #d
Man hat schon sein Kreuz mit dem Kreuz. 

TL
Rolf   #h

P.S.
Malte. Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie auch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2011.


----------



## OssiHWI (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

du bist ja immer noch nicht weg Rolf....Also ich hab meine Gier nach Silber in den letzten 2 Stunden befriedigt. Leider ohne Erfolg......:c Aber ich hatte nichts anderes erwartet.


----------



## OssiHWI (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Wann: Heute 10.00 - 12.00
Wo   : Redewisch/Steinbeck
Wind:  3 - 4 Bft aus Ost
Wasser: kalt und leicht angetrübt
Womit: Blech
Was : nüscht


Also wie versprochen bin ich heute morgen gestartet. Die Wetterprognose für die nächsten Tage sieht ja noch schlechter aus als für heute - also ab die Post. Mein Fahrweg führte mich an der Wohlenberger Wiek entlang. Da ist an fischen gar nicht zu denken. GESCHLOSSENE EISDECKE. Also weiter Richtung Westen. Am Strand angekommen, blies mir eine ordentliche Brise aus Ost um die Ohren. Schön kalt und bei 1,5m Welle auch alles andere als angenehm. Naja nach 2 Stunden hatte ich dann ein Einsehen und der innere Schweinehund gewonnen und ich habe ohne Fisch den Rückweg angetreten. Den letzten Versuch wollte ich auf dem bekannten Steinriff starten, aber abgebrochen, da ich gar nicht so weit ins Wasser kam... Das Spritzwasser wandelte sich innerhalb von Sekunden in Eisablagerungen um, die Mono wollte auch nicht mehr so Recht von der Rolle, also ab nach Haus...

Das war es dann für dieses Jahr....

Ich wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten und nen Guten Rutsch. Nächstes Jahr wird alles besser!!!!:vik:


----------



## OssiHWI (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Die Fotos hab ich nätürlich vergessen:


----------



## Eisbär14 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

So ähnlich sieht es bei mir auch aus ,nur daß noch reichlich Eisgang dazukommt.


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

*An dieser Stelle wird es Zeit, euch und euren Familien ein gesundes Weihnachtsfest zu wünschen. Natürlich auch ein -in jeder Hinsicht- erfolgreiches Jahr 2011.*   #6

TL
Rolf   #h


----------



## volkerm (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Hallo Rolf,

das gebe ich doch gern in der Schärfe mal zurück.
An die sonstigen Mitleser ebenso!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Steinbuttt (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Mal sehen, vieleicht klappts Donnerstag, da habe ich nur Frühschicht und könnte danach eventl. nochmal ans Wasser.


 
Die Zeit die ich heute eigentlich fürs Angeln eingeplant hatte, habe ich nun heut bei mir auf Arbeit mit Schneeschippen verbringen müßen. 
Aber wie man ja an OssiHWI's Fangbericht sehen kann, habe ich wohl auch nicht viel verpaßt.
Da ich nun zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester viel arbeiten muß (Gastronomie), war es das wohl für dieses Jahr mit dem Angeln.

*Auch ich wünsche allen Angelboardies ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011.*

Gruß Heiko


----------



## OssiHWI (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Auch ich wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten. Einen guten Rutsch wird es nicht geben, da ich arbeiten darf. Also wird auf den Stra0ßen nix rutschig......#t


----------



## ADDI 69 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> ...... da ich arbeiten darf. Also wird auf den Stra0ßen nix rutschig......#t



du Strumpf ,von wegen nix rutschig ich hab heute morgen über eine Stunde zur Arbeit gebraucht was ich sonst in 15min schaffe weil irgendwelche HORSTIES meinten der Schneewehe auf ihrer Spur ausweichen zu müssen und dann auf der anderen Seite quer standen und die Straße blokierten:vDa kahm dann die LKWs auch nich mehr weiter und es ging nix mehr#d#d#d
Gestern abend um 17.00 war schon die kompl. Straße vereist  und was hat der Winterdienst gemacht ???? rein gar nüscht.
Die Zustände sind im moment schlimmer als letztes Jahr,und wenn ich mir den Wetterbericht so anschaue wird bei dir Weihnachten wohl ausfallen wegen Schnee und Eis.
Trotzdem allen eine Frohe Weihnacht und nen Gutes neues 2011|wavey:


----------



## OssiHWI (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> du Strumpf ,von wegen nix rutschig ich hab heute morgen über eine Stunde zur Arbeit gebraucht was ich sonst in 15min schaffe weil irgendwelche HORSTIES meinten der Schneewehe auf ihrer Spur ausweichen zu müssen und dann auf der anderen Seite quer standen und die Straße blokierten:vDa kahm dann die LKWs auch nich mehr weiter und es ging nix mehr#d#d#d
> Gestern abend um 17.00 war schon die kompl. Straße vereist und was hat der Winterdienst gemacht ???? rein gar nüscht.
> Die Zustände sind im moment schlimmer als letztes Jahr,und wenn ich mir den Wetterbericht so anschaue wird bei dir Weihnachten wohl ausfallen wegen Schnee und Eis.
> Trotzdem allen eine Frohe Weihnacht und nen Gutes neues 2011|wavey:


 
nur mal so nebenbei:

ES IST WINTER!!!!!!! #6


----------



## Salty Waterboy (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> nur mal so nebenbei:
> 
> ES IST WINTER!!!!!!! #6



Jo, das ist auch etwas zu merken.

Mensch Leute, errinnert euch an den letzten Winter und denkt auch an die darauf folgende super fischreiche, leider auch relativ kurze, Frühjahrszeit. Also die Zeichen stehen gut!:vik: Meiner Meinung nach.

*Also, dann auch von mir ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!! Und viele dicke Fische euch allen!!!:vik:*


----------



## Reverend Mefo (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Mensch Leute, errinnert euch an den letzten Winter und denkt auch an die darauf folgende super fischreiche, leider auch relativ kurze, Frühjahrszeit.



Ja, östlich von Fehrmarn ging was. Bei uns war dieses Frühjahr für die meisten bis Mitte April vergleichsweise saure Gurken Zeit. Das möchte ich im nächsten Frühjahr so nicht wieder erleben.

Also Daumen Drücken, im Mai verzieht sich das Randeis bestimmt, und dann gehts ab #6


----------



## OssiHWI (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Also Daumen Drücken, im Mai verzieht sich das Randeis bestimmt, und dann gehts ab #6


 

Bist du verrückt? Bis Mai wollte ich schon 10 Trutten im Bauch haben....


----------



## MefoProf (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Moin

Nach solch harten Wintern läßt die Kondition der Fische meist auch sehr zu wünschen übrig . So war es zumindest hier. Nicht unbedingt wenig Fisch, dafür aber viele Schläuche, auch noch relativ spät im Frühjahr.

#h


----------



## Torstenh (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Hallo alle zusammen, hätte da mal ne Frage. Wollten über sylvester nach Fehmarn zum Mefo s angeln. Macht das Sinn? Oder ist Eis am strand?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



Torstenh schrieb:


> Oder ist Eis am strand?



noch Fragen ??
So sah es Sonntag im/am Sund aus






denn ma' viel Spaß #h


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Wenn das so weitergeht, können wir uns den Januartrööt schenken!

Ef ift, gelinde gefagt, fum Kotfen :v


----------



## volkerm (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Das wird wohl wie letzte Saison:
Ewig langer, kalter Winter, dann das Frühjahr im Schnelldurchlauf.


----------



## Marcus van K (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort, und ich verspreche krumme Ruten auf voller Wurfweite....... #h


----------



## stefan08 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Wünsche Euch allen Meerforellen verrückten 
einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Meerforellen Jahr 2011
#g
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort, und ich verspreche krumme Ruten auf voller Wurfweite....... #h



|muahah:   #r

dat hätte ich Dir garnicht zugetraut. :q

Ist fast so gut wie:  "Nach dem Tag kommt die Nacht". :q

Hau rein alter Fuchs. :q #h


----------



## OssiHWI (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

ich wünsch euch allen nen guten Rutsch und lasst es ordentlich knallen....Und sauft nicht wieder so viel!!!!!

Euer Ossi


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Hi Mefo-Fans,

ich wünsche euch allen und eurem Anhang ein erfolgreiches und vor Allem ein gesundes Jahr 2011.
(Hab hier noch nicht viel gepostet, aber sehr viele Super-Tips bekommen!! #6 Vielen Dank!!)

Reinhauen!! #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Bevor ich`s vergesse. |kopfkrat

Auch ich wünsche euch und euren Familien einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011. #6
Vor allem wünsche ich euch viel Gesundheit, Freude mit der Familie,

ein paar gaaaaaanz dicke   #a   und immer noch genügend "Kleingeld" in euren eigenen Taschen für die geheisten Geheimwünsche!  :q

TL

Rolf  #h


----------

